

Live stream: Microsoft releases official SDK for Kinect - iqster
http://channel9.msdn.com/live?kinnect=yes

======
iqster
Here's the download site: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/kine...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/kinectsdk/)

